# COVID-19 never killed anybody



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dr. Ted Noel poses the accusation that nobody has died from COVID-19, but rather from a response the body triggers when stressed by an infection.
This response can happen from any infection. It disproportionately affects the aged and infirm. The response is what is called the "Cytokine Storm".

The doc goes on to reiterate, it is this immune response that leads to the complications that end up killing people, not the COVID-19 disease itself triggered from the SARS-COV2 virus.
He even touches on the hydroxychloroquine remedy, and how it is indeed showing benefits when administered during the early stages of the infection.

It's a great read, and he has a vid from May on YT where he goes over a few other points about what Fauci/Birx knew and why their recommendations to Trump were bad policy and he suspects they KNEW they were bad.

An excerpt from COVID-19 never killed anybody:


> This tells us that we need to be concerned with CS, not Wuhan Flu. But CS can come from a number of infections, not just Wuhan Flu. And it seems to happen almost exclusively in the elderly and infirm. So a focus on stopping Wuhan Flu is misguided. We need lots of young people to get and recover from COVID-19 infection. Their immunity will help protect the rest of us. For them, COVID-19's just the common cold. Or less. In Florida, under age 25 there have been exactly eight deaths related to COVID-19. That means that we need to re-open all schools ASAP. Even if those kids get infected, they'll get over it, and they don't often pass it on.


The YT video I mentioned:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Isn't that like saying guns don't kill? It is the bullet that kills.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Isn't that like saying guns don't kill? It is the bullet that kills.


Yes, it is like that.
And just like that, it's why reasoned and logical people don't see the sense in banning "scary guns", but not others. (aside from the rights issue)

We shouldn't be focused on "stopping COVID-19". We should be focused on isolating the most vulnerable and quarantining the sick, but letting everybody else get on with their lives and develop herd immunity. Only by doing that can we reach a point where the spread of the "bug" (any bug) is less likely to reach the more vulnerable because the vast majority of people are no longer susceptible to infection and spreading it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You'll get no argument from me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good read.. I’d agree and will pass the article along to other doctors. 

I’m surprised YouTube hasn’t banned him... 

3...2....1....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't watch the video. It's around 40 mins long, but as I understand it, the body's reaction to covid-19 is in the worst cases similar to that of an allergy, correct?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Covid 19 does indeed cause a massive systemic inflammatory response, and much like SARS from several years ago causes massive damage to the lungs from this response. The chest X-rays from our affected patients have shown a white glasslike opacity. We have had the best outcomes from keeping the patients ventilated and prone to allow for increased lung expansion and secretion damage. Not everyone has such an aggressive response, but when they do, it’s a long road to recovery.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

So COVID-19 is like Hillary Clinton. Instrumental in the death of many, but used other means to get the job done.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Sorry, I didn't watch the video. It's around 40 mins long, but as I understand it, the body's reaction to covid-19 is in the worst cases similar to that of an allergy, correct?


The video covers other topics, and is well worth the watch.
As for the reaction, it is a natural response that he body can induce. @NewRiverGeorge described it well as a "systemic inflammatory response" above. After the virus has settled into the air sacs of the lungs, and begun to reproduce, the cells signal an inflammatory reaction via a chemical release into the surrounding blood vessels. The vessels themselves can enlarge as a reaction, and begin to squeeze the cells producing the virus, eventually leading to their collapse. When these air sacs collapse, they are difficult to reinflate from normal respiration. This is why a ventilator is used, producing a sufficient positive air pressure that intends to reinflate the collapsing sacs.
This response appears to be more prevalent in the elderly, or chronically ill. It is almost non-existent in the younger population. That's why they can shake it off with almost no notice.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*COVID-19 is close to losing its epidemic status in the U.S., according to the CDC*

"The percentage of coronavirus deaths in the country has been declining for ten straight weeks. Coronavirus deaths in the country have nearly reached a level where the virus will cease to qualify as an epidemic under Centers for Disease Control and Prevention rules, the federal agency reported on Friday."

Link


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard that proposition advanced early on. Made sense to me. Local GP in Plano claims him and his pals are curing it wtih the hyrdorxycloroquin? Ethrymycin..zinc and CBD..wonderderful anti-inflammatory nearly as good as THC. lol. Probably already told when Dr Denna Dell said on his radio show a few decades ago. Some guy called in with copd chronic bronchitis etc. and wanted to know if it was ok to smoke dope? The Doc say its very good for copd..just dont smoke it..vaporize it. Smart doc right there. Swear a person can use this one sitting in the pew between deacons and nobody would ever know except them and the Lord..until they start acting funny. It hand made by peace and love filled hippies in Sunny CA and has a lifetime guarantee if a person gets stoned and happens to break it some way or another. 
https://www.magic-flight.com/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I kind of agree. Aids does not kill a person, it is the infection that the person gets that kills them due to a compromised immune system. 0% of children under the age of 5 have died of covid. Under 1% of people age 45 and under have died from covid. It is the elderly (65 and over )with pre-existing medical conditions such as COPD and diabetes along with the those over the age of 80 that are the primary victims of covid.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think all sensible folks would have said quarantine the old folks and those with bad health and let others go play. This fiasco is is a democrat attempt to get rid of Trump. Yes we know.


----------

